#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  CY Hits Japan

## cyrille

Where the fuck do I go?

I know it will be raining but I'm hoping to emerge from this looking as cool as halelulah.

This will be my first ever photo thread if it isn't consigned to the dog house before I get there.

All suggestions appreciated. What is practical in late June?

----------


## cyrille

Two weeks duration.

----------


## Fluke

> Two weeks duration.


   ^The Japanese flag of war, only flown when Japan is at war

----------


## cyrille

Hence the name I guess.

Cool though, eh?

Actually, that's when I like them most.

----------


## Fluke

> Cool though, eh?
> 
> Actually, that's when I like them most.


   You will like them very much then, when they declare war on you, for flying that flag

----------


## cyrille

But I won't be flying that flag.

And if I flew the flag that they fly when declaring war on people how could they declare war on me?


It's their own flag that they fly when declaring war on people.

----------


## aging one

> You will like them very much then, when they declare war on you, for flying that flag


shows why he is on bsnubs list... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Chico

Lets hope the Kenichi shinoda get you first......

----------


## cyrille

So, anyway... :Very Happy:

----------


## Dillinger

Head to Fukuoka and correct Dicky's students  grammar, whilst bashing the back out of his estranged Missus via live video link to Za,

----------


## HuangLao

Looking forward to the thread, Cy.
Can never have enough travel photos threads!!


Taking the missus with ya?

 :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

She's in charge, hl

I've planned several in Europe and one in the US.

Now it's her time.

Her continent.



Hence the thread.  :Very Happy:

----------


## katie23

I thought this thread was about Psy, the Gangnam Style singer. Click bait!  :Smile: 

As I recall, BLD made a very nice thread about his Japan trip - they went to several cities in 1 trip - look it up if interested. 

Enjoy your trip and looking forward to the pics - including those of Fukuoka, the meet up with Dicky, etc.  :Very Happy:

----------


## cyrille

Yes well...ahem.

The lad's rather blotted his copybook.  :Wink: 

I'll have a look at the BLD thread...his digs would be out of our budget, maybe.

----------


## Luigi

Earthquakes. Tsunamis. Sybil.


Is there no end to the poor fookers' suffering.  :Smile:  



Enjoy yer trip bud. Looking forward to the pics.

----------


## hallelujah

Tokyo is still my favourite place over there, but Osaka and Kyoto are worth a look too. I went to Mount Fuji and stayed overnight nearby; it was very quiet but quite pleasant too.

I enjoy the teppenyaki places in the evening and just ordering whatever I see as well as getting tanked up on decent beer. 

Looking forward to the thread.

----------


## cyrille

> I enjoy the teppenyaki places in the evening and just ordering whatever I see as well as getting tanked up on decent beer.


I got a taste of this from your posts and pics a while back...def what I'm looking for.

----------


## hallelujah

Check out the various Japan Rail passes too. They can make a big difference to what you pay.

----------


## hick

Two different friends have gone a dozen or so times.  

Both swear by Hokkaido and say N has it all.

----------


## nidhogg

Japan is the dogs bollix.  Great place.  Not done Tokyo, but Osaka, Kobe and a few other places.   Its just polite, clean, peaceful, and there is always something pleasing to the eye, from a small manicured plant arrangement outside a mom and pop shop, to a nature area that will make you cry.

Its not that expensive if you keep your wits about you.  A fresh tray of sushi from the local 7/11 or family mart, a couple of botles of ashahi and a chilled bottle of saki.  Cheap as chips and great value.  Transport, subway, trains cheap, efficient and managable.

Time i went back.  Great place.

----------


## cyrille

Nice work hoggy.

Could do with a nibble now.

I noticed spirits in 7-11 are well cheap.

----------


## Dillinger

You have to try a Kobe steak once in your lifetime Cyrille

----------


## Dillinger

And if you and the wife  have no tattoos.
Onsen Japan -- How to Take A Japanese Bath -- Onsen Instructions

----------


## Chico

squirrel the international jetsetter doesn't even know what the Jap flag looks like :smiley laughing: no wonder he's a tefler.

----------


## misskit

Kamakura, Kyoto, and Nikko are all great for sightseeing. 

Nude bathing in an outdoor onsen is outstanding. Don’t be shy and miss it. (I don’t think anyone cares if foreigners have tattoos.)

----------


## hick

> (I don’t think anyone cares if foreigners have tattoos.)


My Korean friend got booted out recently, but maybe his Asian features sealed it(?)

----------


## Loy Toy

Be careful of those hotel room refrigerators.

When you remove a bottle from its slot within the fridge  a cost is registered automatically whether you consume the contents or not.

A work colleague got a bill for nearly $200.00 because he inspected the fridge contents.

Tokyo is also an amazing city with many little fantastic and relatively cheap back street eateries. And the whole city works like a Swiss watch.

Enjoy your trip.

----------


## DJ Pat

> And the whole city works like a Swiss watch.
> 
> .


Could get a bit exciting if the watch was purchased in Nana

----------


## hallelujah

> Kamakura, Kyoto, and Nikko are all great for sightseeing. 
> 
> Nude bathing in an outdoor onsen is outstanding. Dont be shy and miss it. (I dont think anyone cares if foreigners have tattoos.)


It's an issue for foreigners too, unfortunately. You'll find the odd one that's willing to go a bit easier, but in the experience of a friend the customers were also kicking up a fuss.

----------


## Looper

> ^The Japanese flag of war, only flown when Japan is at war


It is a little known fact that the Japanese emperor Meiji got the idea for the imperial flag of Japan from a Tunnocks Teacake wrapper while on a state visit to Britain in 1870.

----------


## DJ Pat

Maybe the mods could fix the settings here because I can't see the pics

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Yes well...ahem.
> 
> The lad's rather blotted his copybook. 
> 
> I'll have a look at the BLD thread...his digs would be out of our budget, maybe.


on the contrary. i found japan to be cheaper than a trip to oz. all my accomadation avereraged out at about $100 a night except tokyo where i pretended to be s landreth and spent $250 a night. if your travelling around buy the railpass it will save you a fortune. 

The thread i done was called amongst the kimchi eaters ( went to korea first)

----------


## beerlaodrinker

i was travelling with my wife and oldest boy so accomadation was my biggest expense. we mostly ate streetfood which was cheap and delicious. got my beer fix  from minimarts. also cheap found the japs to be very hospitable and nice folk. would go back there in a heartbeat.

----------


## armstrong

We're looking at ski resorts for Xmas. Doesn't seem *too* expensive..

----------


## Dillinger

^I'd imagine it gets more expensive when it starts fucking  snowing...... in March :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

This looks worth a visit




> Aokigahara[at](青木ヶ原), also known as the[at]Sea of Trees[at](樹海[at]Jukai), is a[at]forest[at]on the northwestern flank of Japan's[at]Mount Fuji[at]thriving on 30 square kilometres (12[at]sq[at]mi) of[at]hardened lava[at]laid down by the last major eruption of Mount Fuji in 864 CE.[1][at]The western edge of Aokigahara, where there are several caves that fill with ice in winter, is a popular destination for tourists and school trips. Parts of Aokigahara are very dense, and the porous lava absorbs sound, helping to provide visitors with a sense of solitude.[2]


Just dont tell the Thai wife its one of the worlds biggest suicide sites full of  roaming Yurei(ghosts)

----------


## reinvented

i'd second kamakura if you are in the kanto, really you could spend a week in Tokyo and not get bored
Kobe is great (prefer it to Osaka) Kyoto is stunning
youll see plenty of those Japanese imperial nay flags on the black vans of Japanese fascists driving around the streets playing patriotic music
also if you go to kamakura, carry on to enoshima, in jube there will be all the shonan surfer girls, who dont actually surf but look great

----------


## Topper

> Kamakura.....


That's a nice place to see.

----------


## cyrille

This is all much appreciated, peeps.

I'm gonna have to work to justify this input.

Will I need to photograph my fucking food?

 :Gay:

----------


## Farangrakthai

> Will I need to photograph my fucking food?


well you'll be in japan. 

it wasn't so long ago when it was mostly just japanese tourists around the world who were taking photos of everything they did or ate.

----------


## cyrille

Yes, ahead of their time...again.  :Very Happy: 

The Vapors were support at the third concert I attended in my life.

1979

Main act...The Jam, on their 'Setting Sons' tour.

----------


## hick

> Will I need to photograph my fucking food?


AND timestamp and save them for proof or airport officials will fine you on exit.

----------


## cyrille

I'll shoot some salmon for you.

----------


## Luigi

> I'll shoot some salmon for you


You may have to if you want to eat it.

----------


## Luigi

Still, might be more appetizing after 76 sake's.  :Smile:

----------


## hick

As long as it gets in the boat.

----------


## cyrille

OOh I say!

----------


## hick

Yes, you say then I say.  It's a forum.

----------


## cyrille

Divided by a common language.  :Wink: 

It's a camp expression...the posture of the bloke with the...errmmm...rod and the bloke with the pink trousers.

----------


## hick

Aware.

But yes, still divided.   :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Like your cheeks.

----------


## Jofrey

bring us back some quality jav milf material.

none of that censored stuff.

----------


## cyrille

'Your Daddy' is yer man there.

----------


## reinvented

Wally would be best to advise
really it would depend if I was looking at this as a 1st of a number of trips, or a best of trip;

if best of Tokyo, Kyoto, Osaka would be the general approach I guess (not in anyway suggesting these are the best of, just a practical approach)
Kamakura/ Yokohama and Nikko could be done from Tokyo as day trips, again this is highlights

just my opinion as I can only talk about the parts ive been to

if 1st expedition, id just focus on Tokyo and surrounding. Go on the piss in Ebisu etc.

----------


## cyrille

Pretty much how we are thinking at the moment, re.
Thanks.

3 day rail pass in Tokyo, then a 7 day train pass to  one of Osaka or Kyoto, week at an air bnb place. We'll spend that week day tripping on the train, then we have 3 days left somewhere in the Tokyo area before flying out from Narita.

----------


## AntRobertson

Little off the beaten track but I have very fond memories of my trip to Fukuoka. Lovely place and I hope to go back one day.

----------


## reinvented

I'm not sure how the rail passes work but its worth taking a long look into.
for example some passes can only be used on some lines, and some will be consecutive days etc.
so be careful when you activate them, also may need separate passes for west and east japan

also for example a JR pass will get you around most of Tokyo, but may be better employed taking long distance trains/ bullet trains
though getting round Tokyo could soon mount up
again someone like Wally would have the insights, and if you don't take the shinkansen between Tokyo and say Kyoto youlll lose a lot of time on slow trains

----------


## reinvented

https://www.seat61.com/Japan.htm

this guy knows his shit and its an all round great site

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I'm not sure how the rail passes work but its worth taking a long look into.
> for example some passes can only be used on some lines, and some will be consecutive days etc.
> so be careful when you activate them, also may need separate passes for west and east japan
> 
> also for example a JR pass will get you around most of Tokyo, but may be better employed taking long distance trains/ bullet trains
> though getting round Tokyo could soon mount up
> again someone like Wally would have the insights, and if you don't take the shinkansen between Tokyo and say Kyoto youlll lose a lot of time on slow trains


correct. The JR pass is the one to get. you can use all the shinkwsen trains and most of the subway in tokyo. even a couple of ferrys. you have to buy the pass outside of japan though. its not available in japan. just google HHI cyrille theres outlets in most countries.  when you arrive in japan go to a train station and activate it it. if you have an itinerary planned you can get all your tickets at the same time

----------


## hallelujah

^ And when you book ahead on certain lines, you get to choose your own Hello Kitty card while you might even be lucky enough to find yourself sitting on an actual Hello Kitty-themed train over the summer months.

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Travel/ado...ry?id=55442075

I can see Cy loving that one.

----------


## cyrille

:Very Happy: 

As it happens just yesterday I had to veto my wife's suggestion of a hello kitty apartment on air bnb.



She was only winding me up though...mercifully I'm not married to one of those 'eternal-nine-year-olds' Thai women.  :Wink:

----------


## cyrille

> correct. The JR pass is the one to get. you can use all the shinkwsen trains and most of the subway in tokyo. even a couple of ferrys. you have to buy the pass outside of japan though. its not available in japan. just google HHI cyrille theres outlets in most countries.  when you arrive in japan go to a train station and activate it it. if you have an itinerary planned you can get all your tickets at the same time


Cheers bld.

We've been in touch with an agent in Nimaan CM who sells the passes. Looking at ways to get train and accommodation ducks to waddle in line at the moment.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

your welcome. im sure you will enjoy japan

----------


## beerlaodrinker

if your booking online through agoda or whetever another thing to watch for is the size of the room japanese hotel rooms seemed to be really small. couldnt swing a cat in em  or could be i am a fat coont in comparison to japs? anyway most booking sites give you the SQM dimensions so you can see.or BYO cat

----------


## cyrille

Thanks to everyone with helpful info.
The transport has been sorted at a very helpful agent's in nimaan.

Anyone have any thoughts on changing money? Normally I work on the rule that giving the changer his national currency will get you the best rate, so in this case it would be best to change baht into yen in Chiang Mai.

However, the rate today is 1 Baht =2.9 Yen.

 XE gives the market rate at 1Baht = 3.4 Yen.

Now, I know that a 'walk-in' customer won't get a rate as good as the market rate, but even so that seems like a huge difference.

----------


## hick

My standard = exchanging any less than 10k usd = not worth any hassle aka: pocket change differences

IOW: change in CM, Swampy, Narita or just use your debit/CC in Jappers.

Aren't you on a credit/rewards plan?

----------


## Dillinger

> Anyone have any thoughts on changing money? Normally I work on the rule that giving the changer his national currency will get you the best rate, so in this case it would be best to change baht into yen in Chiang Mai.


Don't you get paid in USD or Camel?

----------


## hick

Most wire their dinero outta the sandpits tootsweet

----------


## cyrille

3.01 in Japan today...so best way is to use my LOS cc over there.

Cheers Jimbo  :Smile:

----------


## Hugh Cow

My daughter would love this room







> As it happens just yesterday I had to veto my wife's suggestion of a hello kitty apartment on air bnb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was only winding me up though...mercifully I'm not married to one of those 'eternal-nine-year-olds' Thai women.

----------


## Neo

> Her continent.


Japan is a continent? Are you sure two weeks will be enough?  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Are we waiting til after the world cup for this Japan spanking?

Good form :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

If you travel to Kyoto visit theKyoto Imperial Palace. It's free and no advance booking.

Info here:

Public Opening of the Kyoto Imperial Palace & Expansion of Guided Tour of the Sento Imperial Palace, the Katsura Imperial Villa, and the Shugakuin Imperial Villa - The Imperial Household Agency
The Imperial palace gardens in Tokyo is a fine place but you need to book in advance.

Imperial Household Agency Visit Guide > Sites > Imperial Palace

I also recommend going to one of the "Crab" Restaurants, they have large 10m tall crabs outside. They offer crabs cooked in every style you can think of. I think we had eight. Everyone delicious.

----------


## HuangLao

> Are we waiting til after the world cup for this Japan spanking?
> 
> Good form


Yes, good form TD.

Make shit up and don't follow through.

----------


## Dillinger

Cy will follow through alright.

Probably after some  dodgy roadside sushi

----------


## cyrille

Right...no food photos here as I just don't swing that way.  :Wink: 

We arrived in Tokyo and got all the rail passes sorted...first stop NARA

This bridge is a world heritage site.



Shrine Time...

----------


## cyrille

Next to Fujikawaguchiko...which is the lake near Mt. Fuji. We cycled around this, which was a total bastard as all the bicycles were way too small for me.

Still, my wife had been talking about wanting to do this for months, so back ache to go with the inevitable shredded nutsack it was....

Mt. Fuji isn't visible for about 60% of the year, so we were lucky to get some shots, even if the best view at the end was from the car park.










More to come...if you can stand the excitement.  :Wink:

----------


## nidhogg

^ I can look at Japan pics all day.  Thanks for sharing.

Hope you had a great time!

----------


## cyrille

We enjoyed it a lot hoggy, but were also glad to get home.

Tokyo is an amazing place...but exhausting.  :Very Happy:

----------


## reinvented

Kawaguchiko is a nice place, and an interesting little trip to get there
more pics Cyrille

----------


## Dillinger

Nice one Cyrille, nice one son :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Yep. Some nice pictures there particularly the one of Mt. Fuji.

Very enjoyable thread.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Nice thread, Japan has always been on my list and I was hoping to take the ferry from Qingdao, sadly it looks like the ferry ceased the route in 2015
Welcome UTOPIA ,Orient Ferry  Qingdao Ticket Office,China.  between Shimonoseki, JAPAN, and Qingdao, CHINA internet booking offical site www.lixiangzhiguo.com  cts[a]188.com

----------


## Chittychangchang

Great shot of the mountain, did you manage to summit it?

----------


## Luigi

A kak travel report if ever there was one.


9 pics, half of which are out of focus or crap. No maps, no travel info. 


Jaysus Syb, if yer gonna do it, give it a bladdy bit of beans eh bud.  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

^ No food pics either. 

 ::smile11::

----------


## David48atTD

> Great shot of the mountain, did you manage to summit it?


I summited in Tokyo ... but it was a Thai Lassie 


























Jeeves, coat please  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> ^ No food pics either.


Umm..snub....could you please photograph that stone you just cast?  :Wink:

----------


## bsnub

^ To drunk to be arsed.  :Smile:

----------


## Mandaloopy

Take it you enjoyed the food though? I could happily live of Japanese food.

----------


## cyrille

Aye it's good scran mandy, no doubt about that, and after the ME and LOS the standards of service are off the charts, of course.

Anyway...3 day 'Tokyo Wide Pass' exhausted, it was time to use the week-long Japan Rail pass and head off to Kyoto. This trip alone is 10,000 baht return on the Shinkansen, and the week-long pass is 10,000 baht.

Kyoto is a literal and metaphorical breath of fresh air. Within an hour of walking along the river I was casting envious glances at roundeyes who seemed to be residents.

Our place was equidistant between the river and the Imperial Palace...just a perfect situation.

It also boasted bath towels larger than the waffle-sized efforts we'd been using in Tokyo.

The fuck is that about?

Anyway...Zen Buddhism is, crudely, Buddhism + Trees. These are my wife's passions, as for some reason she's gone off humans. I'm assured I'm not responsible in any way for this.  :Very Happy: 

She is just disillusioned with how Buddhism is represented in Thailand.

This seems to mean that even in cities really large areas are set aside for greenery, which is pretty cool.

----------


## cyrille



----------


## cyrille

Duplicate

----------


## Chittychangchang

Nice Herring pic, didn't know they had them in Japan.

----------


## katie23

Very nice pics & stories. Thanks for sharing. More please.  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> ^ No food pics either.


Here you go you heathen...

----------


## Dillinger

Where's the Nyotaimori Cyrille?

----------


## bsnub

> Here you go you heathen...



That looks fabulous! Can you provide a link to where I can make a purchase? Do they sell pies as well?  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^PM LT mate, he's got his fingers in all the pies

----------


## katie23

^lol. Why is snakey's cute lil dog included in that pic? Poor Bruce....  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Why is snakey's cute lil dog included in that pic?


Snakeys pooch is eyeing the sausage.  :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Sneak Gismoe,
Twas why she hate it.
Damn it, you tink the fish could get a job,no not a hand job siily.
Engrish?

----------


## fishlocker

Sorry Tellie,
Hate the game not the players.

Teffle diss.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Poor Bruce should be eying up some sushi not a gob full of genticles!
You sick puppy Dill :Smile:

----------

